# Looking for Foot Work Help



## RobEastwood (Jan 8, 2007)

I studied Nakord Kenpo several years ago. I have recently started my studies in a new school and passed my Yellow belt test (Kenpo - Ed Parker). 

With that said, I am struggling with my foot work as it relates to my forms or Katas. In my previous training, my instructor gave us exercises to do that showed how to move your feet from one position to the next (i.e placement, heel toe pivots, etc...) That training really helped me to glue the forms together and transition properly. Unfortunatly I dont remember those techniques. 

Now that I am re-learning my forms I could really use that information. 

Has anyone had similar struggles or does anyone know of any sites that show such techniques?


----------



## jdinca (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't know what drill he's doing but here's a couple of tips. Step through the middle, meaning that the foot comes into the other foot as it transitions to its new position. This helps keep a more compact center of gravity and makes for a smoother transition. If you're stepping forward, land on your heel first, just like you're walking. Stepping back, ball of the foot, etc. Whether you're stepping forward, or back, pivot into your stance once your heel hits the ground. Make sure you kick your heels out, so you don't end up "duck footed". Do this slowly at first, and then speed it up. Keeping your back up and your head straight will also help maintain better position.

Don't know if this is what you're looking for but these are some of the things we teach.


----------



## RobEastwood (Jan 9, 2007)

Great explanation!
Thank you and yes that is what I was looking for. 
This helped me to remember the exercises I learned before...I will give it a try!

One last question... once I have planted my feet, how does the pivoting work? Lets say I step forward and plant my heel...should the front foot pivot on the heel while the back pivots on the ball of the foot?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## still learning (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello,  Not sure if this will help?  We train to stay mostly on the balls of the foot.  This helps for fast movements in all directions.  Plus if you get hit in the head, the shock will be absorbed by the ball of the foot and back end of you feet goes down.

You do not want to be caught "flat footed".    Watch good martial artist and boxers....watch their foot work when they are in a match or training.

Even in JUDO...they will try to stay on the balls of the foot. Especially in most throws.

Moving backwards the foot in back moves first,  moving forward the front foot moves first (just a rule of thumb here). Same for side to side!

There are many foot/movement drills and each has it's reasons...your instructors/teachers can show you some to do.........Just my thoughts on this.........Aloha


----------



## MattJ (Jan 10, 2007)

Drills are OK. But sparring will teach you quicker and better, IMHO.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Early on when I was just learning my forms I would break them down into hand and foot work.  As bizarre as it may sound I practised the hand work everywhere, even in the shower (still do on occasion).  Footwork by itself allowed me to see how I transitioned from stance to stance without the distraction of the strikes and blocks.


----------



## AthenaXena (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, I am also a student at Nackord. I find the Black Belts in the class have always been more than willing to work with me before or after a class. You may want to ask. I found also using the foot work in a technique sometimes helps. Namaste~ Jo-


----------



## jdinca (Jan 13, 2007)

RobEastwood said:


> Great explanation!
> Thank you and yes that is what I was looking for.
> This helped me to remember the exercises I learned before...I will give it a try!
> 
> ...


 
Glad I could help!

Yes, front foot is going to pivot on the heel (pretty much the only time that's going happen) and the back foot pivots on the ball. Make sure you sink into your stance and initiate the pivot at the waist. You should feel very solid in your stance when you lock in, no excess movement.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 14, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> Yes, front foot is going to pivot on the heel (pretty much the only time that's going happen) and the back foot pivots on the ball. Make sure you sink into your stance and initiate the pivot at the waist. You should feel very solid in your stance when you lock in, no excess movement.


 
Clarification. I spent a couple of minutes slowing down the pivot. As soon as the heel hits the ground, get to the ball of the foot quickly. The foot should be turning as you do this, with the end of the pivot being on the ball of the foot.


----------



## RobEastwood (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow thanks to everyone for all the comments. I tried out all the explanations on my short form 1. It worked out really well. Here is how I know...

In class last week, I was asked to perform my short form with my eyes closed. My instructor said that if I perform my footing correctly I should end in the exact same position that I started from. 

Well, I thought for sure that I would likely end up stepping into the wall or something equally silly...

Turns out when I completed the Kata, I opened my eyes and looked down. I was about 1 inch off the mark from where I started from... I was pretty happy about that.

Thanks again to all of your suggestions!!!


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 22, 2007)

RobEastwood said:


> Great explanation!
> Thank you and yes that is what I was looking for.
> This helped me to remember the exercises I learned before...I will give it a try!
> 
> ...


 
Different teachers will teach these things differently.  Different styles will want different things, too.  I don't agree with some of the advice given here (for example, I've been taught not to pivot on my heels), the only way you will know what is required of you is to work with your teacher.  

"What is required" may not be "the most effective", but that is a whole other can of worms...


----------



## jdinca (Jan 25, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Different teachers will teach these things differently. Different styles will want different things, too. I don't agree with some of the advice given here (for example, I've been taught not to pivot on my heels), the only way you will know what is required of you is to work with your teacher.
> 
> "What is required" may not be "the most effective", but that is a whole other can of worms...


 
Pivoting on the heel in the beginning was directed very specifically to stepping forward into a stance. It's more like, the foot starts to turn as you transition onto the ball of your foot while taking a step. Other than that, yes, I was also taught that pivoting on the heel should be avoided. I'm constantly correcting newer students, especially kids who seem to think that's the way they should do it.


----------

